# Safe to order from or not



## Conno2112 (26/10/16)

Hi guys has anyone ever ordered from this site http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/diy-e-liquid-concentrates/ if anyone has how is their service and whats the quality of the consentrates like


----------



## RichJB (26/10/16)

You can read about the experiences of some forumers in this thread.


----------



## Conno2112 (26/10/16)

RichJB said:


> You can read about the experiences of some forumers in this thread.


Thanks man the reviews look good wil order tomorrow morning


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

Remember to also review them after you received your goods.
This will help others make a more informed decision.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (26/10/16)

Conno2112 said:


> Hi guys has anyone ever ordered from this site http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/diy-e-liquid-concentrates/ if anyone has how is their service and whats the quality of the consentrates like


I can vouch for them. Excellent service.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conno2112 (26/10/16)

Glytch said:


> I can vouch for them. Excellent service.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes i have to say so far the service has been great hoop the product is as good as the service


----------



## Conno2112 (26/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Remember to also review them after you received your goods.
> This will help others make a more informed decision.


Wil do


----------



## Effjh (26/10/16)

All good, had great service from them.


----------



## Conno2112 (27/10/16)

So i ordered yesterday at about 2 this morning 08:30 my package was at my door , anyone who is wondering about them they are great , product is good and the service is 10/10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vura (27/10/16)

Conno2112 said:


> So i ordered yesterday at about 2 this morning 08:30 my package was at my door , anyone who is wondering about them they are great , product is good and the service is 10/10


Price on shipping/postage ?


----------



## Conno2112 (27/10/16)

Vura said:


> Price on shipping/postage ?


The TFA is 40 for 10ml 
CAP is 45 for 10ml 
And shipping is free for order offer R900
And i took the R75 overnight shipping option and because i live in pe but they are really priced at at good price


----------

